# 100k lump sum for 1year-ish



## harmacist (15 Jan 2008)

Hoping to at least keep ahead of inflation for a year!
I see most of the halifax, FA etc. lump sum a/c's have greatly reduced interest rates above 10k -20k... Other than opening 10 different accounts, does anyone know is there any of the banks that has a decent interest rate for larger lump sums??
Cheers.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Jan 2008)

harmacist said:


> Hoping to at least keep ahead of inflation for a year!


That's going to be difficult while _CPI _inflation is c. 5% (albeit HICP inflation is nearer 2% as far as I know and arguably more relevant to somebody without a mortgage) and the best deposit lump sum accounts are offering c. 5%+ gross or 4% net.


> I see most of the halifax, FA etc. lump sum a/c's have greatly reduced interest rates above 10k -20k... Other than opening 10 different accounts


There may be no option than to do this in order to maximise deposit interest returns.


> does anyone know is there any of the banks that has a decent interest rate for larger lump sums??


_INBS FlexiSaver 21 _(21 day notice) issue 2 was offering 5% on large (c. €100K) sums but it may be closed for new business?


----------



## harmacist (15 Jan 2008)

I think you're right about the inbs rate finishing up. At least no sign on their site but I'll have an ask in person to be sure.
Is CPI really at 5%? jaysus!


----------



## ClubMan (15 Jan 2008)

Department of Finance - Monthly Economic Bulletins

Monthly Economic Bulletin, December 2007

_CPI _in December 2007 was 5%. _HICP _was 3%.


----------



## harmacist (15 Jan 2008)

Popped in to INBS. Its 5.1% gross for 1 year fixed on deposits over 20k.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Jan 2008)

Different product to the _FlexiSaver 21 _but a better rate if I'm not mistaken.

See the _Financial Best Buys_ forum lists for more details of the latest demand and term lump sum and regular saver accounts and rates.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Jan 2008)

harmacist said:


> I think you're right about the inbs rate finishing up. At least no sign on their site


_ FlexiSaver 21_ Issue 2 5% on balances over €100K is still available. This is a variable rate. The 5.1% rate on sums of €20K+ is a one year fixed term rate. See [broken link removed].


----------



## upfront_1979 (17 Jan 2008)

lads, am in a similar position and have been thinking about investing most of the lump sum in Gold here http://goldmoney.com/ as returns at the moment seem very good presuming US recession happens and price of oil stays high or goes higher? Any thoughts?


----------



## Stifster (17 Jan 2008)

All you need is one succesful bet of €5,000 @ 4/5 and you are up your €4,000..... (€5,100 less DIRT)

What about putting it in savings bonds where it won't decrease but you do have the possibility of coming out very much up? My folks did that with a lump sum and had wins every month for the year... they had the excitement of opening up the regular letters


----------



## Billo (17 Jan 2008)

With savings bonds you also have the possibility of getting nothing,but at least you can cash them in if you wish.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Jan 2008)

Billo said:


> With savings bonds you also have the possibility of getting nothing,but at least you can cash them in if you wish.


Minor point - only after you have held them for at least three months.


----------



## oldtimer (17 Jan 2008)

Lads, ye have lost me. What do ye mean savings bonds. I thought these were sold by the post-office, giving interest tax free over 3 years. Are are ye talking about prize bonds? Or am I really lost?


----------



## ClubMan (17 Jan 2008)

I think they mean Prize Bonds? I did anyway and missed the (I assume) typo.


----------

